# Kyle Korver vs. Willie Green/Sixers final roster spots



## MavericksFan (Jul 20, 2003)

I followed Korver somewhat in college but was not familar with Willie Green. It looks like one of them probably won't make the roster..Lamont Barnes, Korver, and Willie Green are the last three who I assume do not have promised deals, unless Sam Clancy is in that boat too. 

Both guys seem to have played decent to good in preseason. I know the Sixers gave up $$ for Korver, so I assume they must have wanted him at that point. Anyone got any ideas or thoughts on who will or won't make the team? I'm still not sure giving Amal McCaskill a guaranteed contract was a good idea. None of these guys will probably see any time this season anyhow, but I'm curious who ends up making the roster.


----------



## AI The MVP (Oct 3, 2003)

Green won't be cut, he's playing much to well right now. He has a chance to be a nice player.


----------



## doug (Jun 6, 2003)

I think Korver's an outright dog. He hasn't shot particularly well in games (summer leagues and pre-season) and that's his only (supposed) skill. He's a terrible defender and it's as if he's afraid of contact. The Sixers should swallow the few bucks they paid Seattle for him, and let him go... to Israel or Venezuela.


----------



## AI The MVP (Oct 3, 2003)

He's not a terrible defender...


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> The Sixers should swallow the few bucks they paid Seattle for him, and let him go...


I think it was New Jersey and not Seatle.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Green was drafted by Seatle and traded for money and Paccelis Morlende


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

How many roster spots are left? I want both of them on the team if possible.


----------



## doug (Jun 6, 2003)

> Green was drafted by Seatle and traded for money and Paccelis Morlende


You're absoultely right. My bad. 



> He's not a terrible defender...


You're not right. Korver is a wretched defender. He has zero lateral quickness and has looked lethargic much of the time I've seen him. Though I concede this opinion is based mainly on watching him play (every game) in the Boston summer league, I doubt he got significantly quicker in ten weeks


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Their is an article on NBA.com about Green being the steal of the draft.


----------



## AI The MVP (Oct 3, 2003)

Oh, cmon he isn't a wretched defender. Ayers actually said his defense and rebounding has impressed him. He's not a great defender, but he isn't terrible, and still is only a rookie.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

i think the Sixers should keep Korver because he plays hard EVERY game and Can shoot....He is one of the slower looking players i have ever seen, but he has a good body that helps on defense in the post. With the Zone his Positives outweigh the negative. Thanks.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

IMO, the 12 on the active roster should be:

AI
Snow
Kenny Thomas
DC
Salmons
Mckie
Willie Green
Robinson
Dalembert
Marc Jackson
Buckner
McCaskill

On IR:

MacCulloch
Barnes
Korver

CUT:

Monty Williams


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dmilesai</b>!
> IMO, the 12 on the active roster should be:
> 
> AI
> ...


this makes a lot of sense to me
Willie Green can flat out play


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

Green isn't afraid to take big shots, either. He nailed that three to put the game against the Nets into overtime.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

His play in the first three games of the preseason has shown what he can do given the chance. I would defiantly give Willie Green the nod over Kyle Korver any day. He was certainly clutch last night with that game tying three. I only wish he would have done the same in the OT. 



> CUT:
> 
> Monty Williams


:no: Monty Williams is a good defender and he fits the sixers style of play. They only rely on a couple people to score throughout the game. Monty usually just comes in to give a defensive spark of the bench. He is not that bad of a player, and should not be cut because of his defense and his guaranteed money. The 76'ers could actually acquire a decent player in a trade for Monty Williams if they did not want him. Why would you want to cut him??


----------



## jsa (Jul 16, 2002)

dmilesai has it close. I'd keep Clancy and juggle him with McCaskill, and Green on the IR. Try to retire buyout Mac asap, as sadly, he is done. If Williams and /or Buckner go , so be it.

Buckner played well at times last year, but if you play him you will retard the progress of Salmons , Green and Korver.

Williams has been average in his career and injured and average here. I f I thought the 76ers were a strong contender, I'd keep him. But they are probably not, so go young.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jsa</b>!
> dmilesai has it close. I'd keep Clancy and juggle him with McCaskill, and Green on the IR. Try to retire buyout Mac asap, as sadly, he is done. If Williams and /or Buckner go , so be it.
> 
> Buckner played well at times last year, but if you play him you will retard the progress of Salmons , Green and Korver.
> ...


I agree with this here. Buckner is only and would only be retarding the growth of the aforementioned players. that being said. Willie Green has been a monster so far. Personally I thought that he was a nobody that was just "thrown" in.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

*I like*

I want to see Korver stay

They could always use that scoring option. He can flat out shoot the hell out of the ball. 

He is the best "shooter" the sixers have. Yah thats right, I said it. 

AI Is the best "scorer". Big Dog is pretty talented in shooting the rock, but I have seen this kid in workouts and he is great from the perimeter as well as inside out. 

They need to sign him. Guys like Willie Green come a dime a dozen in this league in my opinion. It is tough to find someone who you can count on to always hit that open J.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

To anyone who likes Monty, this is what I have to say about him....

I liked him when he was on the Magic, but injuries or not, he flat out sucked last year. His defense wasn't even that good. He's getting old and hasn't proved anything to me yet. I'd rather take an unproven young player....

Also, I don't like McCaskill too much, but his contract is guaranteed which is why I put him on my list. Also, I forgot about Sam Clancy...Replace Barnes with him on IR and like jsa said, I hope he goes on the active roster and McCaskill goes on IR.


----------



## cujays108 (Oct 23, 2003)

You should keep korver for one reason - he is flat out the hardest worker on the team - guarenteed. And he probably is the best pure shooter the sixers have. I heard Monty will retire due to injuries and won't be replaced because Ayers "likes where he is at that position". That means 2 people have to be "injured". I also heard the team was quite beat up and big dawg may have to start the season there. If the team really is beat up(this true?) then KK may, and should, get his shot.


----------



## XCoRyX (Feb 19, 2003)

i havent seen enough of korver to judge him,he only comes out for like 20 seconds..willie green on the other hand im impresssed with and i actually think he can develop...

and as for monty williams,after all this time hes been with us,i STILL have yet to watch him play atleast not enough to judge on his playing and such...guess not having cable doesnt help thing out eh?


----------

